# Price quote for Marvin and Install. Opinions please.



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

First of all, Marvins are costly windows. If you want to find out the cost to do it yourself, just go down to a Marvin dealer with a measurement or two and get the price.
If you're having it done, get multiple quotes.
Ron


----------



## dignan99 (May 31, 2009)

I understand the concept of shopping around, but the price is sooo subjective I was hoping some people here might have purchased Marvin windows, so they could share their own experiences.


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

I just installed Marvin Integrity Ultrex fiberglass windows this past year. The windows are new contruction with nailing fin, 4 9/16" jambs, Low E II with Argon, double hung, screen, unfinished pine interior windows. For a 3 bay mulled window 112" x 48" was $1100 without tax. For a single unit 30" x 40" was $298 without tax. Those prices are material only, no labor, here in Rochester, NY. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually called places with my sizes & received prices
I ended up going with Andersen windows
The big windows are what will cost the most & be the hardest to install
The biggest window I have installed is 5' 8" w x 6' tall ($300 new)
I am replacing a bay window with 3 seperate windows

My most expensive window was my front window - 5' w x 4' tall
It was about $450


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dignan99 said:


> I understand the concept of shopping around, but the price is sooo subjective I was hoping some people here might have purchased Marvin windows, so they could share their own experiences.


The price is always subjective, because this is not a price fixed item, it fluctuates from vendor to vendor. Region to region. The only relevant prices are the ones you have access to in your area. The installed prices are only relevant to the contractors in your area. You need to get multiple estimates and make your decision based on that.
Ron


----------

